

Planning Is Just Guessing. But With More Pie Charts and Stuff. - digitalmud
http://davidduchemin.com/2013/01/planning-and-guessing/

======
waivej
I don't agree...

Planning is only guessing if you don't use it to think through decisions ahead
of time. You can also use it to test assumptions and make plans based on the
outcomes.

